# Certainteed flintastic cold applied w/ Kemper



## daisygoat (Oct 8, 2014)

Our office replaces several roofs to deck throughout NYC.
Usually we spec Siplast or Soprema SBS w/ their liquid applied flashings. We love Kemper and use it often. Now Kemper has joined up with Certainteed to warranty system w/ flashings. We have never used Certainteed and are reluctant to spec based on some trusted roofers' comments. The spec sheets seem to compare well w/ Siplast. Anyone have experience w/ certainteed as cold applied w/ coolstar granular finish? We have a job where good pitched roofs end at parapet base details that must be kemper. Thoughts on Certainteed flintastic cold applied?

-Taylor


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

No idea, but good question and thanks for posting.:thumbup:


----------

